
It's 2019 and React Native is here to Stay - ipadmini
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/its-2019-react-native-here-tostay-steve-coffey/
======
kungfukenny
Good to see some positive news about React Native. 2018 seemed to be mostly
negative.

